# help needed with berries



## bj4271 (Jun 6, 2007)

I've got 6 black raspberries in pots &amp; 9 reds (3ea of Heritage, 
Latham,Caroline) ordered.


Anybody know approx spacing on these before I plant?


----------



## grapeman (Jun 6, 2007)

You can plant them about 3 feet apart when in a single row. If you need more than one row - space them about 3ft. x 8 ft.


----------



## jobe05 (Jun 6, 2007)

BJ: I agree with Apple, space them 3 feet apart if you have the room.


If you don't, you could be daring like my uncle was. He dug out an are about 6 feet around and planted his Lathams in the center. Now, about 10 years later, he has a huge "Thicket" as he calls it about 20" around in his back yard and about 10' high. They just keep propogating throught the roots.


I started 3 years ago with 6 plants, 3 lathams and 3 heritage and I put them all in one row, about 2 feet apart. Now I have 4 rows and each plant is a couple of inces apart. They propogate fast ad you can dig up the new shoots ad start new rows.


Good luck and have fun.


----------



## bj4271 (Jun 6, 2007)

Jobe, Apple - thanks for the info - BUT- since this morning I received notice they're going to drill another gas well(# 4 on one pad)&amp; the mud pit will be right on top of the orchard I've been building for 6 years.


I've had to cancel the order &amp; start planning on whether to try to transplant the apple/pear(Am &amp; oriental)/peach/fig/paw paw/mulberry/nectarine/plum/persimmon (Am &amp; oriental)/crabapple - normal sizes, dwarfs, &amp; semi dwarfs. To say nothing about the trellis work I've put up for muscadine.


All will be dug up or covered or buried.


I dread wqalking out to the orchard this weekend &amp; trying to figure what to do.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 6, 2007)

That sucks! Why can't they use another spot for the mud?


----------



## bj4271 (Jun 6, 2007)

It has to be in a certain proximity to the well hole. &amp; because they want to! Big Oil/Gas are kings in Louisiana. They have more rights on property than property owners. They can't be denied access &amp; they can come on my land anytime without my knowledge or permission.


They originally wanted to take out a few acres of white &amp; redoaks right in the middle of my woods (wiping out two lanes &amp; the wife's deer stand) &amp; put a road through the orchard to get there.


Italked them into slant drilling from the existing pad which would save them the cost of cutting down my woods &amp; burying them, as well as the cost of building a new pad. Either way, my orchard was going.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 6, 2007)

That's a real heart breaker...


Do they pay to move or replace the trees????


----------



## bj4271 (Jun 6, 2007)

What they pay for "damages" would buy replacement trees, but won't plant them; much less make up for 6 years of growth &amp; labor, &amp; contentment.


Replanting won't be the same. Then again, maybe it will be - &amp; I can plant them straighter this time.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2007)

Bruce, Im so sorry to hear about this. All that work uprooted to have to start again.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 6, 2007)

Just think though, they are helping supply the world with more gas, etc so the price of oil to you locally will come down a lot- yeah, right!!!!


It's different, but there are a lot of hydroelectric dams around here with a large transmission line going by within 1000 feet of my place. The lines go straight to the cities so they can get cheap power.Finally the electric company pays a credit for hydro generated here and we get about $2 credit towards a $200 bill- we have to buy oil and coal generated rates.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2007)

Maybe you can sneak a line off 1 of those into your house!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 7, 2007)

When I worked for Arkansas Power &amp; Light Co we actually had a farmer in South Arkansas build a line underneath one of our 500KV lines, hung himself a transformerand was supplying electricity to his house from the induced voltage off the High line


----------



## Bert (Jun 7, 2007)

Now thatis being creative


----------



## grapeman (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmmmmm. sounds interesting. So he actually wasn't stealing the power, since he was using the Faraday principal to generate his own from their flow of power. And if he owned the land they used for a right-of-way, he wasn't even trespassing.......... Farmers can be very resourceful out of necessity






PeterZ- how about an in depth explanation here.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## bj4271 (Jun 7, 2007)

They have built 16-20 well pads (minimum 2 gas wells each) in my section in the last 4 years. My deer lease is 1/4 mile down the road &amp; that little 600 acre piece has 22 well pads with at least 2 wells on each pad.
They put in high speed pipes &amp; have slowed them down - royalties have gone down steadily. Plenty of supply, but you keep hearing about "SUPPLY &amp; DEMAND" causing your prices to go up - what B S!






I know it's pretty routine up north for property owners to get a pipe that provides them with natural gas from wells on their property but they won't do that here.


----------

